# state schools in benidorm



## lammys (Sep 13, 2010)

hi, has any body got details of state schools in benidorm moving with 2 children aged 12-6 years any help much appreciated


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know the schools personally but no doubt if you are planning a move you are making regular trips out to Spain.

My advice would be to visit the local Ayuntamiento (town hall). I am guessing Benidorm (having such a mix of nationalities) has a foreigners office. My local Ayuntamiento has one of these and it is run by two english girls. They helped us with so much when we first came out here.

If you go to see them I am sure that they will advise on the local schools (I presume, like the UK they work on catchment areas depending on exactly where you live), they will also advise you on how you get your kids into the schools and take care of all of the paperwork for you.

If they do not have a foreigners department at Benidorm Ayuntamiento then just contact a traductor (translator) and get them to pop along with you where I am sure they will sort everything out.

I presume (only presume) before you can get your kids into schools you will need your NIE, Residencia, and Padron (I am not sure if you need to be paying taxes, check this). There are plenty of threads on here about how to get the above but basically:

NIE - “Número de Identificación de Extranjero” - This is your ID number used for EVERYTHING, from buying a car, to tax records. This is obtained from the Benidorm National Police. A small fee (about 10 euros applies).

Residencia - Once you have your NIE you can get Residencia immediately providing you have your other documents, so that you are registered as living in Spain. Small fee (about 10 euros) applies.

Empadronamiento (Padron) - This is the same as the electoral register in the UK. Going on this means the local council know about you and they get paid for every person on the register, so it really is important. Take your NIE/Residencia to your local town hall along with your house deeds or rental contract. This is usually free.

As I mentioned, check with the Ajuntamiento what exactly you do require to get your kids into the schools.

Hope this helps!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I don't know the schools personally but no doubt if you are planning a move you are making regular trips out to Spain.
> 
> My advice would be to visit the local Ayuntamiento (town hall). I am guessing Benidorm (having such a mix of nationalities) has a foreigners office. My local Ayuntamiento has one of these and it is run by two english girls. They helped us with so much when we first came out here.
> 
> ...


what a helpful post!

especially the foreigners office tip - there probably is one in Benidorm


the NIE/residents certificate info is slightly wrong though..............


have a look at these threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/7560-padron.html



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2724-residency-certificates-eu-residents.html

you can download the forms here


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-download.html


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you can download the forms here
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-download.html


OOh forms to download :clap2:
I wish I had had the benefot of those - I had to Q for hours only to be handed the forms, told to fill them in and go to the back of the Q and wait again!!!

I think if you can go prepared its a good thing!

One tip I will say in general, if you go for NIE/Residencia and there is a Q, usually (certainly in Benidorm), there will be the usual heavily armed police outside keeping an orderly line. Once you have your forms filled in, grab mister policeman (not literally), and get the payment form (this is one of those carbon copy jobs), check the amount and take it to the bank to pay before you Q. The amount varies BUT don't do what I did and ask the bank how much - despite the fact there must have been 50 people in front of me paying for the same thing, she for some reason didnt know how much!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> OOh forms to download :clap2:
> I wish I had had the benefot of those - I had to Q for hours only to be handed the forms, told to fill them in and go to the back of the Q and wait again!!!
> 
> I think if you can go prepared its a good thing!
> ...


good plan


----------



## lammys (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks all for your valued help we still have loads ofb stuff to sort out where in benidorm to find long lets etc so much to do thanks lammy


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

*Benidorm*



lammys said:


> Thanks all for your valued help we still have loads ofb stuff to sort out where in benidorm to find long lets etc so much to do thanks lammy


Hi, I have lived in Benidorm for 12 years and have a 10 & 6 year old. Send me a message and I will help you with your enquiries.

Regards,
Vernon


----------



## lammys (Sep 13, 2010)

*schooling*

lane:


vernon said:


> Hi, I have lived in Benidorm for 12 years and have a 10 & 6 year old. Send me a message and I will help you with your enquiries.
> 
> Regards,
> Vernon


Thanks Vernon, my children are 12and 6 have been told about a state school near where we stayed august on La Siesta but nothing on the internet for any shcools in benidorm only private any info much appreciated thank Geoff


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

vernon said:


> hi, i have lived in benidorm for 12 years and have a 10 & 6 year old. Send me a message and i will help you with your enquiries.
> 
> Regards,
> vernon


hi vernon 
hope you can help us we are moving to la nucia to live but will be working in benidorm so we are looking for a state school for my 12 year old grandaughter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DIANA MC said:


> hi vernon
> hope you can help us we are moving to la nucia to live but will be working in benidorm so we are looking for a state school for my 12 year old grandaughter


it would be great if vernon came back & joined in the forum by following up on his offer - but sadly he hasn't posted since last September


as an aside - I'm sure you have thought about how your granddaughter will cope in spanish school - does she already speak spanish?


have a read of this sticky thread -everything you ever wanted know about http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi did you find a school ,we are moving out hopefully by end of the year,we have a 6 year old


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi did the move go well ? I had a question about the schooling ,did you have to get school reports or info convalidated ,I have read this is required but then somewhere else it's only for over 14's .I don't really know how to start with that ,what to do ?
Maddy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maddy82 said:


> Hi did the move go well ? I had a question about the schooling ,did you have to get school reports or info convalidated ,I have read this is required but then somewhere else it's only for over 14's .I don't really know how to start with that ,what to do ?
> Maddy


why not get in touch with the education department at the town hall in Benidorm & ask them? Benidorm - Portal Ciudadanos


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok thanks will do ,just asked because things can change but will check hopefully first via email .
Maddy


----------

